# How fast will a 16' boat w/ 40 horse go?



## BDR

Looking at a 16-foot *Smokercraft* side console. How fast should this boat go with a 40-horse motor on it?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## jpollman

I had a 16 foot aluminum side console with an Evinrude 40 on it. She planed real easy and moved along pretty well. I had it out one time and she was running at 29 mph per the GPS. Not blazing speed but plenty for a fishing boat IMO.

John


----------



## BDR

Thanks John, going to go take a look at it tomorrow, Ill let you guys know if I get it!:coolgleam


----------



## kroppe

Here's some good reference info on this subject from a few years ago. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17969&highlight=speed


----------



## kbkrause

jpollman said:


> I had a 16 foot aluminum side console with an Evinrude 40 on it. She planed real easy and moved along pretty well. I had it out one time and she was running at 29 mph per the GPS. Not blazing speed but plenty for a fishing boat IMO.
> 
> John


I thought the fomula was just 

length + hp - 3^3 = max speed


----------



## svw99ta

27 top speed, but very good hole shot.


----------



## The Whale

A whole lot of factors go into a boats max speed with any given horse power motor. 

Obvious things like, boats construction (weight), motor running well, prop correct (or chosen for speed if that is what's wanted), mounted correctly on boat, boats hull condition / configuration, vessels balance with motor / gear - its' "planability" let's say, water conditions at the time etc. 

For a wild guess - 32 mph.

Let us know what the GPS says !


----------



## Due51

I have a 16ft Lowe with a 30hp Johnson (1994). I can go 25/26mph with me and my gear.


----------



## waterfoul

My 17 tracker with 40 hp Mariner will do 31 mph with me and my gear in it (that's with 3 batteries and full 6 gallon fuel can). Add SFW1960 and his gear and I only get 28.5 mph!! Man he brings a lot of gear fishing! LOL!!!


----------



## Greenbush future

I had a 17 foot smaker with a 40 merc/side console. I think top speed was 20 MPH and that was plenty. Any faster and you get a bath.

When I bought the boat it wouldnt go much more than 8 MPH, after the 2 rotten floors and soaked foam uder the floors and 40 lbs of stainless screws were removed, it ran like a champ.


----------



## andy capp

It can range. We had the wrong prop on ours and had a hard time getting over 25. we changed the prop and now get 32 down current and 27 up current.


----------



## 1fife

id say just under 30

i had a 18 foot with a 48 and it hit 28/29

nothing but a steering wheel and seats in my boats

so they should be claose to same speed


----------



## SabikiRig

brianroy6 said:


> Looking at a 16 foot smokercraft side council. How fast should this boat go with a 40 horse motor on it?
> 
> Thanks, Brian


2 stroke or 4 stroke 40 HP? What year?

I have to agree with the others 25 to 30 MPH.


----------



## ROBBY MEYERS

My 18' crestliner with a e-tec 40 hp 2 stroke goes 32 mph


----------



## sfw1960

waterfoul said:


> My 17 tracker with 40 hp Mariner will do 31 mph with me and my gear in it (that's with 3 batteries and full 6 gallon fuel can). Add SFW1960 and his gear and I only get 28.5 mph!! Man he brings a lot of gear fishing! LOL!!!


Yeah , but we still usually catch fEEsH , eH Mikey???

We have a 16' Starcraft utility (FS16) W/25 MerC+ 2 Batts. and I generally get about 24-26 bepending on how many piles of tackle boxes get mounded up......
:yikes:
I think 28-29 is pretty typical for a setup as such.

*R*


----------



## Topshelf

16 ft john boat, 25 hp evinrude, wood floor, battery, tackle box's, etc etc with two guys will do 26 according to the GPS


----------



## Houghton laker

16' crestliner with 2 batteries loads of equipment a 8hp honda 4stroke hanging on back and my 40 hp Honda.....she'll top out at 30 mph on the gps.......going downriver!


----------



## BDR

23 up river, 28 down.


----------



## svw99ta

Any guesses on my boat? 15'8" champion bass boat with a 150 horse merc black max. 3 blade 19 pitch stainless prop.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

My 2007 Alumacraft Lunker 165 w/ 25 Hp merc clocked @ 78mph, heading north on US23 behind my truck!:lol:


----------



## sfw1960

Cpt.Chaos said:


> My 2007 Alumacraft Lunker 165 w/ 25 Hp merc clocked @ 78mph, heading north on US23 behind my truck!:lol:


:woohoo1::woohoo1:
Faster'N one of them "Champions" huh , CaP'N????

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's a G00d'N !

:evilsmile


----------

